# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Flights to/from Melbourne

## xenresraymond

UPDATE 7.25pm: QANTAS, Jetstar, Tiger Airways and Virgin Australia have grounded all flights in and out of Melbourne  Airport over a volcanic ash safety threat. The cancelled flights have left an estimated 16,000 travellers stranded, with the airlines saying they will reassess the situation at 5am tomorrow morning. Air travel to New Zealand and Tasmania  was already in turmoil following the decision to ground scores of flights earlier today as a result of the monster ash cloud created by Chile's Puyehue volcano which erupted more than a week ago.

Imagine the happy scenes at the airport...........

----------


## xenosadams

I saw passengers stranded in the news to blame the airlines for appointments that are deprived of this fact.

----------


## mikehussy

www..co.uk provides cheapest options on Melbourne flights tickets. if you want travel to Nairobi than visit here....London to Nairobi

----------

